
Disabled in Trump’s America: Why It’s So Personal - DubiousPusher
https://medium.com/@DubiousPusher/disabled-in-trumps-america-why-it-s-so-personal-88632b448eac
======
japanese_donald
"And then, the presidential candidate of the Republican party got up on a
stage and did this"

This was debunked:

Trump making fun of Ted Cruz using the same gestures:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4604reEqk0&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4604reEqk0&feature=youtu.be)

The actual reporter he supposedly made fun of:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baUuXQ443fA&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baUuXQ443fA&feature=youtu.be)

He doesn't talk or act like this at all.

This is more hyperbole used to destroy Trump. I don't even agree with a lot of
what Trump says, but I'm just tired of fake news stories being presented to us
as fact.

I thought that after the election the media would stand down and admit what
they did was wrong. Instead, they are continuing with the lies.

This propaganda is what's causing the hysteria we see today where people
actually fear for their lives. The media needs to be held accountable.

